
Social-networking sites face new privacy battle - evo_9
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/05/15/BASC1JERVI.DTL&tsp=1
======
rsbrown
The road to hellish user experience is paved with good intentions.

While I appreciate the senator's intent, this is a ham fisted approach to
solving the problem.

------
d0ne
Good idea, impractical implementation.

